
Safer, Simpler Embedded Rust with Apache Mynewt on STM32 Blue Pill - lupyuen
https://medium.com/@ly.lee/safer-simpler-embedded-rust-with-apache-mynewt-on-stm32-blue-pill-d8fcb41969ac
======
lupyuen
Here's my new article that covers Declarative and Procedural Macros in Rust,
plus macro debugging tips for Visual Studio Code.

Also explains how bindgen creates Rust bindings for importing C functions.

Presented in an experimental comics style. Enjoy! :-)

